# American brand Curtis 1238-6401 exist?



## ecomix-evcar (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
someone can tell me something about this Curtis 1238-6401? thanks


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

ecomix-evcar said:


> Hello everyone!
> someone can tell me something about this Curtis 1238-6401? thanks


How about Curtis web site, there is lots of info.

http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cDataSheets.dspListDS&CatID=64&siteID=1&langid=1


----------



## ecomix-evcar (Mar 25, 2012)

Thx, that's the problem.... I found 1236-64xx but not 1238-64xx. Chinese company told me that use 1238-6401. Maybe they made a mistake?





Ivansgarage said:


> How about Curtis web site, there is lots of info.
> 
> http://curtisinstruments.com/?fuseaction=cDataSheets.dspListDS&CatID=64&siteID=1&langid=1


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Probably wrong.

The 1236 has the 44XX, 45XX, 53XX, 54XX and 63XX controllers. 
The 1238 has the 46XX, 48XX, 54XX, 56XX, 65XX, 66XX, 75XX and 76XX.


----------

